# Cannot boot into FreeBSD



## atwinix (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello All,

I have set up a FreeBSD 8.1 (AMD64) system with ZFS by following the guide at http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot/RAIDZ2 .

But when I restart my computer after the installation, I get a message telling me:


```
error 1 lba 32
error 1 lba 1
error 1 lba 32
error 1 lba 1
error 1 lba 32
error 1 lba 1
No ZFS pools located, can't boot
```

Any idea how I can fix this?

Cheers,
atwinix


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

*No ZFS pools located, can't boot*
Maybe this help: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12750


----------



## atwinix (Dec 16, 2010)

Tried that thread already.  Didn't work for me!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

You made it in fixit mode?


----------

